# Brittany Market days list.



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Thought this may be useful to others going on holiday. Sorry if it has already been on. 

Inforrmation:-	
Markets in Brittany
When the countryside comes to you. Find out when and where you can enjoy the pleasures of browsing
through an outdoor market in Bretagne for local produce, fresh fruit and vegetables and organic food from the bio-food producers.

There are very few towns or villages in Brittany without their own, special food market. Here is just a selection of them to get started.

To find the towns and villages mentioned below, use AngloINFO Maps.

The fresh fish auctions are at their best in Audierne, Concarneau, Douarnenez and Lorient, where they usually take place
daily within 30 minutes of the fleet docking.

Côtes d’Armor (22)
Monday Pontrieux 
Tregastel
Tuesday Paimpol: Mornings only
Quintin 
Rostrenen: Tuesday all day through the streets of town
Wednesday Broons
Callac de Bretagne
Dinan: Flea market in July and August
Plouha: All day
St-Brieuc: in the Centre Ville 
Tréguier 
Thursday Binic
Dinan: Mornings
Lannion: Fresh foods (mornings to 13:00). Clothes and other on sale all day.
Lamballe: Mornings
Friday Guingamp: Mornings
Kérity
Lézardrieux
Mur de Bretagne: Evenings July and August, local produce and crafts
Perros-Guirec
Val André
Saturday Erquy: Mornings
Loudeac: Mornings (town centre)
Plouézec
Saint-Brieuc: in the Centre Ville 
Sunday Plestin-les-Greves: Mornings 
Ploubazlanec
St-Brieuc: at Croix Saint-Lambert
St-Gelven: Sunday morning Easter to end October, local produce
Special Bréhat: Daily summer morning market on Place du Bourg


Finistère (29)
Monday Benodet 
Concarneau: Mornings
Douarnenez 
Guerlisquin: Mornings (with added events in July and August)
Quimper: Indoor market (since 1847) in the Halles Saint-François. Locally produced food (meat, fish, cheese) vegetables and fruits. Open 07:00-19:30
Tuesday Moelan-sur-Mer 
Plougasnou: Mornings
Quimper: Indoor market (since 1847) in the Halles Saint-François. Locally produced food (meat, fish, cheese) vegetables and fruits. Open 05:30-20:00
Saint-Pol-de-Léon
Wednesday Douarnenez: Mornings
Henvic: Summer only - night market. Open 17:00-20:00
Locquirec: Morning market on the port
Quimper: Outdoors at Place du Steir, Quai du Port au Vin, Place Terre au Duc, Rue Astor. April to September 07:00-19:00, October to March 07:00-18:00. Food, clothing and household goods
Quimper: Indoor market (since 1847) in the Halles Saint-François. Locally produced food (meat, fish, cheese) vegetables and fruits. Open 05:30-20:00
Roscoff 
Thursday Carantec: Mornings (town center)
Châteaulin: General market on the waterfront
Huelgoat: Mornings
Quimper: Indoor market (since 1847) in the Halles Saint-François. Locally produced food (meat, fish, cheese) vegetables and fruits. Open 05:30-20:00
Friday Concarneau: Mornings
Douarnenez 
Fouesnant 
Lanmeur: Mornings
Pleyber Christ: Second Friday morning each month
Plouigneau: Mornings
Quimper: Kerfeunteun (Place Théophile Bonnemaison, Boulevard des Frères Maillet) organic produce sold 15:00-19:00
Quimper: Indoor market (since 1847) in the Halles Saint-François. Locally produced food (meat, fish, cheese) vegetables and fruits. Open 05:00-20:00
Quimperlé: Mornings (Place Saint-Michel). Tel: 02 98 96 04 32
Saint-Thégonnec: Forth Friday morning each month
Saturday Carhaix: Mornings
Douarnenez: Mornings
Morlaix: Large market all day in the squares and streets of town
Quimper: Outdoors at Place du Steir, Quai du Port au Vin, Place Terre au Duc, Rue Astor. April to September 07:00-19:00, October to March 07:00-18:00. Food, clothing and household goods
Quimper: Indoor market (since 1847) in the Halles Saint-François. Locally produced food (meat, fish, cheese) vegetables and fruits. Open 04:30-20:00
St-Renan
Scaër: Mornings (in front of the mairie/town hall)
Sunday Quimper: Clothes, household goods and local food produce (Place Victor Schoelcher). Open 07:00-14:00
Quimper: Indoor market (since 1847) in the Halles Saint-François. Locally produced food (meat, fish, cheese) vegetables and fruits. Open 07:30-13:00
St-Martin-des-Champs: Mornings


Ille et Vilaine (35)
Monday Combourg: Large market
Dinard: Indoor market open mornings in the Halles de la Concorde
Redon: Indoor market in Les Halles
Tuesday Dinard: Indoor market open mornings in the Halles de la Concorde
Dinard: Mornings in the Place Crolard
St-Malo: Mornings
St-Servan: Mornings
Wednesday Dinard: Indoor market open mornings in the Halles de la Concorde 
Paramé: Mornings
Thursday Dinard: Mornings (Place Crolard)
Dinard: Indoor market open mornings in the Halles de la Concorde
Friday Dinard: Indoor market open mornings in the Halles de la Concorde
Pleurtuit: Mornings
Redon: Indoor market in Les Halles
St-Malo: Mornings
St-Servan: Mornings
Saturday Bécherel: Mornings
Dinard: Mornings (Place Crolard)
Dinard: Indoor market open mornings in the Halles de la Concorde
Dol de Bretagne
Fougères: Mornings
Paramé: Mornings
Redon: Indoor market in Les Halles
Rennes: Mornings (Des Lices)
Sunday Bécherel: Book market first Sunday of the month 
Cancale: Mornings
Dinard: Indoor market open mornings in the Halles de la Concorde
Maure de Bretagne: Small morning market
Plelan le Grand
St-Lunaire: Mornings from Easter to October


Morbihan (56)
Monday Auray: Mornings
Gourin: Mornings: vegetables, charcuterie, baskets, clothes, haberdashery
La Roche Bernard: Afternoon craft and local producers' market, summer only from 18:00
Le Crouesty: Mornings
Pontivy 
Questembert: In the streets and squares of town, weekly market for local produce with bigger market producers on the 1st Monday of the month. Open 09:00-13:00
Tuesday Arzon: Mornings
Damgan: Mornings
Lanester
Le Guerno: Festival market (summer only) from 17:00
Port-Louis: Evenings in July and August
Wednesday Ambon: Summer night market (July and August) with music and entertainment. Opens 17:30 
Bubry: Small market
Carnac 
Damgan: Night market for arts and crafts. Summer only
Kervoyal: Mornings
Le Faouet: 1st and 3rd Wednesday of the month
Pénestin: Summer only, Place de l’Eglise, Rue de l’Eglise and Rue du Calvaire. Mornings
Ploemeur: In the Place de Falquerho, mornings only
Questembert: Summer only beneath the Halles du XVIème Siècle. Festival market with local produce, music and entertainment, from 16:30-20:00
Vannes: Mornings only 
Thursday Hennebont 
Locmine
La Roche Bernard: Mornings. Open 08:00-13:00
Malestroit: Mornings; local produce (dairy and meat) 
Queven: Evenings, organic market near the church
Saint-Pierre
Sarzeau: Mornings. Summer night market open 17:00-20:00
Friday Arzal: Market for small, local producers. July and August only. From 17:00.
La Trinité-sur-Mer
Languidic: Morning market
Locmiquelic: Mornings, in the Grande Rue
Muzillac: Morning market in town
Ploërmel: Friday mornings 08:00-13:00 on Place du Tribunal, small market with locally grown organic fruit and vegetables plus vegetable and bedding plants
Sene: Organic foods market open 16:30-19:30 
Saturday 
Baud: Small morning market
Damgan: Mornings
Josselin: Mornings
La Gacilly: Mornings; local produce
Larmor-Plage: Morning market
Lanester: Mornings in the rue Marcel Sembat
Port-Louis: Mornings
Quiberon 
Vannes: Mornings 
Sunday Ambon: Summer morning market (July, August)
Carnac 
Guidel: Sunday mornings (market square)
Larmor Plage: Mornings (around the Church)
Pénestin: Summer mornings only (Place de l’Eglise, Rue de l’Eglise and Rue du Calvaire). 
Ploemeur: Mornings (Place de Falquerho)
St-Gildas de Rhuys: Mornings


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Too late Mandy - but thanks anyway.  

It will be great for next time  .

Dave


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Excellent list, well done
Gerry


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Mandy, some very handy info to print off for our next visit.  

Pete


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Too late Mandy - but thanks anyway.
> 
> It will be great for next time  .
> 
> Dave


Just in time for me Mandy - thanks, not a bad way of bimbling, maybe I'll get to see a few in the next couple of weeks.

Dave - you can't win 'em all. I'll let you know how good they were and what tasty delicacies I tried.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

There is a book called Tarragon and Truffles (Bantam Books) by Anne Gregg formerly of the Wish You Were Here travel programmes and now very sadly deceased which lists ALL the markets in France and the days they are on. It is a brilliant book.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We go over on the 23rd. 

So what's bimbling? 

Can't wait  

Mandy


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Someone just thanked me for this so thought I would regurgitate it again for all those heading that way this summer.

I doubt if many will have changed. 

We still cannot decide where to go this year, end of May beginning of June so should be fairly quiet. 

Mandy


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Hi we go over on the 23rd canterbury aires saturday night anylast minute shopping sunday. norfolk line 1800, gravalines sunday night then!!! :lol:


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*french markets*

.........for any body who might be interested there is a book of all the markets in France:

Markets of France by Janice Gallagher ISBN 1-903861-00-4

we wouldn't be without it, it details type of market, days and place held. Listed by departments.

cb


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

Brilliant timing, we are off next week travelling along Brittany coast from Cherbourg. Compare the markets, simples!  

Thanks


----------

